# Automatische Host suche im Netzwerk



## Pfadi (8. Aug 2012)

Hi,
ich hab erst angefange mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung auseinander zu setzen und falls die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde: Sorry!

Wie suche ich automatisch einen ServerSocket der irgendwo im Netzwerk auf eine Verbindung wartet?
Oder ist das nicht möglich?

Danke für eure Antworten.
Grüße
Pfadi


----------



## zzuegg (9. Aug 2012)

Pfadi hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich hab erst angefange mich mit Netzwerkprogrammierung auseinander zu setzen und falls die Frage schonmal gestellt wurde: Sorry!
> 
> Wie suche ich automatisch einen ServerSocket der irgendwo im Netzwerk auf eine Verbindung wartet?
> ...



Damals in der Uni haben wir ein p2p Netzwert mittels JXTA gebaut. Funktionierte innerhalb eines Netzwerks einwandfrei.


----------



## Spacerat (9. Aug 2012)

Versuch's mit DatagramSocket und http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/122950-udp-broadcast.html


----------



## multicaster (9. Aug 2012)

Ich mach sowas immer mit Multicast. Spamt zwar auch das Netz aber wird von den NICs die nichts damit zu tun haben eh gedroppt. Außerdem kann man so "Rundnachrichten" einfach verteilen in dem man das ganze über eine Multicast-Group macht und der Netzhardware die arbeit überlässt.


----------

